# Tire size affecting handling



## kevingorby (Oct 4, 2006)

My 1977 280Z came with 60 series tires on 15x8 rims. The manual steering seems especially hard to turn and I want to blame it on too much rubber on the road. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A small aftermarket steering wheel would also cause the same problem. If it's the stock wheel, then nevermind.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You're sure it's manual steering? Seems odd in a '77 model.


----------



## kevingorby (Oct 4, 2006)

It is the original steering wheel. I've never heard of any 280Z or earlier with power steering. Thanks for your remarks. Kevin


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah it must be the increase in rubber on the road, though I wouldn't think it would cause that much of a problem. Perhaps you need to get a different ratio rack. Not sure what else would fit in there. Maybe power steering can be retrofitted. I used to have a 55 Chevy pickup with manual steering, it was a major pain to muscle around so I kinda understand what you are going through. Perhaps you might want to think about busting the tire size back to stock. Not sure, but I think the 78+ 280ZX Turbo had power steering. Maybe that can be fitted to your car.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> Not sure, but I think the 78+ 280ZX Turbo had power steering. Maybe that can be fitted to your car.



the 280ZX turbo didnt come out till 1981 and i dont think you can just swap the power steering rack from a S130 (280ZX) to a S30 (240Z,260Z,280Z) best thing to do is try not to turn the wheel when the car is starionaly.. its going to be a lot harder to turn the wheel when the car isnt in motion.. my old 79 didnt have power steering.. you just gotta get used to driving the car without it....


----------



## kevingorby (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you're right. It's just been a long time since I've driven without power steering. Thanks for your reply.


----------

